# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بجنورد

## Mahsa.Nzr

*تاریخچه دانشگاه :*

دانشگاه  بجنورد همزمان با شروع بكار دولت نهم در مهرماه 1384 در مركز استان خراسان  شمالي، بجنورد، راهاندازي گرديد تا ماموريت اصلي خود يعني پذيرش، تربيت و  آموزش نسل جوان در مقاطع و رشتههاي تحصيلي مختلف برابر برنامههاي مصوب  وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري به انجام برساند.


موافقت  اصولي راهاندازي دانشگاه بجنورد با چهار دانشكده فني و مهندسي، علوم  انساني، هنر و كشاورزي طي نامه شماره 22/8621 مورخ 4/11/1383 از طرف وزارت  علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري صادر گرديد و با كمك سازمانهاي مختلف استان از جمله  استانداري خراسان شمالي، فرمانداري بجنورد، سازمان آموزش و پرورش خراسان  شمالي، شوراي اسلامي شهر بجنورد، شهرداري بجنورد و شركت سهامي پتروشيمي  خراسان در مهرماه 1384 با پذيرش 210 دانشجو در سه رشته تحصيلي شروع به  فعاليت كرد.

برنامه  توسعه اين دانشگاه در 3 مقطع 5 سال اول، 5 سال دوم و 10 سال دوم تهيه شده  است بطوريكه در پايان برنامه توسعه تعداد دانشجويان به 9200 نفر خواهد  رسيد.


در  سال تحصيلي 88-89، در دانشگاه بجنورد و در 15 رشته تحصيلي(1 رشته كارشناسي  ارشد و 12 رشته كارشناسي و 2 رشته كارداني) حدود 1700 دانشجو، 27 عضو هيات  علمي و 80 نفر پرسنل تمام وقت فعاليت دارند.



*دانشکده ها* 
دانشکده مهندسی دانشکده علوم انسانی دانشکده هنر دانشکده علوم پایه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی*  *تاریخچه دانشکده* 



دانشكده  مهندسي دانشگاه بجنورد در سال 1384 همزمان با آغاز بكار دانشگاه بجنورد  تأسيس گرديد. هدف از تأسيس اين دانشكده اعتلاي صنعت و علوم مهندسي استان و  استفاده از استعدادهاي بالقوه موجود در استان و جوانان عزيز در جهت پيشرفت و  توسعه استان بوده است. در پائيز 1387 همزمان با احداث ساختمان دانشكده  مهندسي در محل پرديس دانشگاه بجنورد كليه كلاس ها و اماكن آموزشي به اين  ساختمان انتقال يافت. اساتيد و كارمندان اين آموشكده تمامي تلاش خود را در  جهت افزايش بار آموزشي و خدمت رساني به دانشجويان عزيز به كار خواهند گرفت .




*
این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 950x300 می باشد.


*

 

*گروه های آموزشی :*

 
1- گروه مهندسي صنايع گرايش تحليل سيستم ها 
2- گروه مهندسي كامپيوتر گرايش نرم افزار 
3- گروه مهندسي عمران 
4- گروه مهندسي برق گرايش قدرت

----------

